# what tool to use to cut stainless steel barrel for BBQ



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am thinking of making a BBQ from a 55 gallon stainless steel barrel. The wall is a little over 1mm thick. I haven't worked with metal much at all. What tool and/or blade would be used to make a nice clean straight cutout for the lid?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Jig saw does a good job or an angle grinder with a cut off wheel.Torch or plasma cutter which may not have acess to.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

diy888 said:


> I am thinking of making a BBQ from a 55 gallon stainless steel barrel. The wall is a little over 1mm thick. I haven't worked with metal much at all. What tool and/or blade would be used to make a nice clean straight cutout for the lid?


for stanless steal an angle grinder with the wheel's for the job, not a easy job on stanless , i don't belive a jig saw will cut that , stailness is very hard good luck


----------



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks. Maybe I'll try my luck with a cutoff wheel. I see there's some wheels with a really narrow kerf, 3/64.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

You'd really do well to practice on something else first. Freehand long cuts with a grinder is tricky and bit tiring. I'd almost wonder about making a jig and using a cut off wheel in a circular saw, or something to that effect.


----------



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

wkearney99 said:


> You'd really do well to practice on something else first. Freehand long cuts with a grinder is tricky and bit tiring. I'd almost wonder about making a jig and using a cut off wheel in a circular saw, or something to that effect.


Yes, the SS barrel is expensive to waste on trial and error. But I cannot think of anything but the real thing that would include all the variables, including the curved surface.

The Bosch carbide jigsaw blades have gotten good reviews from someone who says he makes panel cutouts in stainless sheet. But I truly make a mess when I use the jigsaw freehand with wood. Definitely need some sort of guide, whether it's the cutoff wheel or the jigsaw.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Most sawing benefits from having a decent guide and firm contact between the shoe of the tool and the material being cut. A proper blade and appropriate amount of power in the tool are likewise important. 

It'd probably be worth considering the use of some cardboard (layers of?) taped securely along the sides of the cut. This way you'll have a chance to avoid nicking the surface.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

diy888 said:


> I am thinking of making a BBQ from a 55 gallon stainless steel barrel. The wall is a little over 1mm thick. I haven't worked with metal much at all. What tool and/or blade would be used to make a nice clean straight cutout for the lid?


Why not take it to a welding shop to have the cut-out done then you can DIY the rest.:yes:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you have a problem following a line with a jig saw a cut off wheel will surely be a disaster. 

A jig saw blade of the same quality as a hack saw blade will cut stainless. A HSS ( high speed steel ) blade with 32 TPI ( teeth per inch ) would be my choice used in a variable speed saw.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Be very careful with a cut off wheel on a side grinder, if you let the blade go deep into the cut and you move just a little to the side to bind the wheel it can explode in your face, not a fun feeling. Also I like the suggestion about using card board, without protection to the surface it is going to scratch and look terrible.


----------



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fairview said:


> If you have a problem following a line with a jig saw a cut off wheel will surely be a disaster.
> 
> A jig saw blade of the same quality as a hack saw blade will cut stainless. A HSS ( high speed steel ) blade with 32 TPI ( teeth per inch ) would be my choice used in a variable speed saw.


I did a little reading up on HSS after your recommendation, and the articles suggest it's less brittle and more foregiving than carbide, and a lot less expensive.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

I did this with an old keg awhile back using an angle grinder. It was a huge PITA. Cutting a straight line around a barrel with a grinder is no easy task. I imagine a saw wouldn't be a whole lot better.
If I were to do it again I would definitely take it to a welder or metal fabrication shop and have it cut with a plasma cutter. It'll come put much cleaner and I doubt they'd charge much.


----------

